
Ask HN: We need your feedback on layerJS: UI composition and animation library - thomnah
We built http:&#x2F;&#x2F;layerjs.org . It a JS library for composing an interactive web user interface out of simple static HTML frames. UI patterns like carrousels, light boxes, menus, parallax, etc. can be created with this simple universal concept. It&#x27;s in an early but useable state. We&#x27;d appreciate your feedback to go on.<p>-Thomas
======
sventalborg
How is that different from a jQuery content slider

~~~
thomnah
the slider will be very similar as in a jquery slider. The slides will be
"frames" and the container in which the sliding happens is the "stage".
However, with layerJS you can place "stages" and "frames" everywhere in the
page and so create menus, light-boxes etc. with exactly the same pattern. With
layers you can even overlap frames and trigger multiple transitions in sync.
Also, as every frame transitions connects to a state change and connects to a
specific url you can control everything through simple links.

